# 1 weekend, 1 castle, 1 racetrack and 22 Ferraris



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Removed sorry!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks a cracking time, thanks for posting

Which one would i have HHHmmm


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

its ok i dont hate you 
MUCH!!! 
that looks awesome


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Great write up. :thumb:

So many prancing horses!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

From one playboy to another....awesome work Jesse!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

fook it i am buying a ferrari :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho










do they come as standard ??????? :lol::lol::lol:

awsome pics thanks for sharing fella !! looks an awsome weekend you had


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ummmm....I tidied up my garage 

think I prefer your weekend :lol: Thanks for posting


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Really enjoyed the write up :thumb: Thanks Jesse


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Love those ****ing Ferraris!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> fook it i am buying a ferrari :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! Although they do come with standard airbags, she's not one of them . With a Ferrari or just about any other nice car, you could have one of those for every day in the week... they're a dime-a-dozen here .


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

great pics

how the hell do you actually end up being invited to something like that??


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

oh very jealous, some nice work there.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice bunch of cars there....

I was over in Hungary last week...lot count of the amount of times I fell over something, or nearly walked into something due to the talent (female version)

Thinking about getting a one way plane ticket!!!!

:lol::lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> great pics
> 
> how the hell do you actually end up being invited to something like that??


Cheers mate . How? I worked my a$$ off for the invite and the owner of the dealership respects my work .



The Cueball said:


> Very nice bunch of cars there....
> 
> I was over in Hungary last week...lot count of the amount of times I fell over something, or nearly walked into something due to the talent (female version)
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy! Why do you think I never went back to the States?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Stunning, all of it!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow - you are one lucky guy.

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

and i thought i had a good weekend cutting the grass, wish my neighbours looked like some of those ladies


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Lucky man!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumb: Dam what a great weekend. Don't know what could be better frankly, Ferraris and stunning women










Any more pics of her :argie:


----------



## mikejack (May 6, 2009)

Lucky, lucky, lucky man. You don't do normal cars do you!!!

I'd love a go in a scuderia.....


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome post mate! breathtaking!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh man,you are very very lucky boy....thanks for the pictures...I love the "cavallino rampante"


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW!!! I just did a mess in my pants!!! :doublesho

Thank you for sharing mate, you are sooooo lucky! :argie:

What's the total cost of all vehicles involved then?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> WOW!!! I just did a mess in my pants!!! :doublesho
> 
> Thank you for sharing mate, you are sooooo lucky! :argie:
> 
> What's the total cost of all vehicles involved then?


Cheers mate! Dunno what the cost would be, haven't added it up, but if we calculate an average of 475 HP/car (not all 475, but the older ones+newer ones with over 620HP, so giving and taking from a few), that's 10,450HP combined... yummers! Hmm, I may just have to calculate an exact number for that .


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Think you had a better weekend than me anyway.

Top write up and pics.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Man! - that is an awesome weekend's "work" if you could ever possibly call it that, nice work :thumb:

Great job on detailing all those Ferrari's and the scuda lap was cool! Would love to do that one day


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

that track video is incredibly disappointing. a terrible driver in a 430 - and a Scuderia at that. not only buying a supercar, but the _track _version of it, and being a terrible driver makes my brain tingle.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic ! looks a great weekend 

Baz


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Some automotive porn there...Thank you for sharing!!

Lucy Guy:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

SoCal EJ1 said:


> that track video is incredibly disappointing. a terrible driver in a 430 - and a Scuderia at that. not only buying a supercar, but the _track _version of it, and being a terrible driver makes my brain tingle.


Well Chris, regardless of his "finesse" on the track, he still ran a 2.11, which was the 4th fastest of any of the 22 Ferraris that were there. Mind you that the other 3 better times were all professional drivers... 2 of which I also went with and they drove very similarly on a track that they know like the back of their hands (and this was the guy's, László's, 8th lap). Have you ever driven a Ferrari? As I said before, the video does not do it justice... I was going 215km/hr with the Challenge on the straightaway... we were going 240 with the Scuderia. This can be attributed to the 60 millisecond gearshift time on the Scud, as compared to the 400 on the Challenge. By the way, please mind your grammar, you'll give the rest of us Americans a bad rap .


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

shabba said:


> awesome post mate! breathtaking!


Thanks mate! The track ride was more "breathtaking" than you can imagine... it almost took my lunch and my bowels as well !


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great post Jesse, I enjoyed so much reading it !!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

WOW. reali enjoyed reading that. some beautiful examples and your work looks stunning!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice weekend haha, it was sure a lot better than mine!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent stuff - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Well Chris, regardless of his "finesse" on the track, he still ran a 2.11, which was the 4th fastest of any of the 22 Ferraris that were there. Mind you that the other 3 better times were all professional drivers... 2 of which I also went with and they drove very similarly on a track that they know like the back of their hands (and this was the guy's, László's, 8th lap). Have you ever driven a Ferrari? As I said before, the video does not do it justice... I was going 215km/hr with the Challenge on the straightaway... we were going 240 with the Scuderia. This can be attributed to the 60 millisecond gearshift time on the Scud, as compared to the 400 on the Challenge. By the way, please mind your grammar, you'll give the rest of us Americans a bad rap .


Yes, I have driven a Ferrari; a few actually. They're quite a finicky cars, actually, but I like it. I don't expect everyone to be a professional, but I've seen 90-year-old women drive more aggressive than that :lol: I just wish more drivers knew how to read the lines and hit an apex every once in a while if they're going to film themselves 'racing' at a track. Anyway, It's 1:30am here and I need sleep; I won't detract from this thread anymore.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

SoCal EJ1 said:


> Yes, I have driven a Ferrari; a few actually. They're quite a finicky cars, actually, but I like it. I don't expect everyone to be a professional, but I've seen 90-year-old women drive more aggressive than that :lol: I just wish more drivers knew how to read the lines and hit an apex every once in a while if they're going to film themselves 'racing' at a track. Anyway, It's 1:30am here and I need sleep; I won't detract from this thread anymore.


Well, I forgive him cuz he just bought it so he needs to get used to it still . He was also "fighting in a foreign land" so... Anyway, that was me in the passenger seat filming !


----------



## InSPiRE (Jun 5, 2007)

Sweet!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

You are one lucky guy!!

Nice bodywork....... the cars are awesome too :lol:

Thanks for sharing Jesse

:thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

the OP is quite blatently an illegitimate child 

nice shots, and great handywork on the cars you've worked on .


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Simply fantastic :argie::thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

looks like the mot perfect day!!!


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

One word... WOW!!! :doublesho


----------

